# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  گپ درسی و گزارش کار

## Doctormahdi

سلام بچه ها
من فارغ التحصیل تجربی هستم و تصمیم دارم برای رسیدن به هدفم که آسون هم نیست رتبه 2 یا 3 رقمی برای کنکور 1402 کنکور بدم اگه کنکوری 1402 هستید چه پشت کنکوری چه یازدهمی اگه دوست داشتید بیاید با هم جلو بریم و گزارش درسی و خیلی چیز های دیگه که این یک سال درگیرش خواهیم بود رو با هم حلش کنیم و به رتبه ، دانشگاه و رشته دلخواهمون برسیم که رویای ماست
کسانی که علاقه مند به مطالعه کنکور به عنوان یه اکیپ هستند اطلاع بدن

----------


## loading

سلام، من پایه ام

----------

